

NSA Can't Do Arithmetic - apsec112
http://rationalconspiracy.com/2013/08/09/nsa-cant-do-arithmetic/

======
avbor
I find it hard to believe that the same person writing that line is going to
have the same qualifications as someone actually doing what we imagine the NSA
does.

A copy error completely means that the NSA is incapable of doing its job! /s

~~~
apsec112
Obviously, everyone has typos, but this wasn't just a typo (they got the
entire paragraph wrong). And it was one of the most important paragraphs in
one of the most highly visible documents they've ever released. Can you
imagine what would happen to a corporate law firm that, on the eve of signing
a billion-dollar real estate deal, accidentally/"accidentally" inserted extra
zeroes into every number in the final contract?

